# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Отвлеченные рассуждения о системе Монтессори

## Polixenia

_Тема выделена из Калужский Монтессори-центр открывает свои двери для детей_




> Если в группах будет лишнее место *что врядли, т.к. группы уже формируются и очень быстро* мы с радостью проведем для Вашей дочки занятие.


Возможно, я неверно выразилась или меня неправильно поняли, но я не просила проводить занятие персонально для моей дочери.

----------


## Kisazaya

Я сразу поясню, с огромной радостью и воодушевлением читала темку, да вот заинтересовал вопрос о количестве человек в группах, в связи с чем и обратилась к поисковикам и первой же ссылкой http://www.montessori-center.ru/li/mcenter/gr03/
Прокомментируйте, пожалуйста.

----------


## kazangi

я конечно в Монтессори-системе не сильна, но чисто мое впечатление от ссылки - точно так же, такими же фразами, врачи говорят, что мамы не в состоянии без мед.помощи родить/вскормить/вылечить/воспитать.... Короче, агитация - идите к нам у нас профессионалы, все остальное неправильное. Маркетинговый ход...ИМХО.

----------


## Polixenia

Ирин, я тоже внимательно прочитала ссылку, и у меня возникло как раз другое впечатление. Я думаю, нам хотели сказать следующее: методика хороша, но при наличии подготовленных специалистов. Как я поняла, для возрастной категории от 3-х до 6-ти лет Монтессори-педагоги в нашей стране есть, для более мелких детей - нет. В том числе, и в том самом центре, директор которого написал этот материал. 

Ключевая мысль вот эта:

*Есть естественные законы развития ребенка. Мария Монтессори считала, что первые 3 года развивающей средой ребенка должен стать дом. Сама Монтессори пишет по этому поводу: «В пространстве от нуля до шести лет четко выделяется две подфазы. Первая – от рождения до трех лет – характеризуется таким типом ментальности, подступиться к которому взрослые не в состоянии. Следовательно, оказывать на него прямое воздействие невозможно. И действительно, для детей этого возраста не существует учебных заведений» (Мария Монтессори. Разум ребенка. Главы из книги. М., И-во: Гралль, 1997 год, стр. 19). Замечу, что это единственная книга М. Монтессори, посвященная возрасту до 3 лет и написанная ею в середине 40 годов ХХ века. В ней нет конкретных указаний на дидактический материал, как например, в ее знаменитом «Доме ребенка…» и нет конкретных указаний о принципах работы с этим возрастом. Разве это не дает нам права утверждать, что сама М. Монтессори не предлагала создавать группы для детей от 0 до трех, а уж тем более группы «Вместе с мамой»?*

----------


## Polixenia

> я конечно в Монтессори-системе не сильна


я тоже. И не очень много людей найдется, кто в этом силен и кто в состоянии отличить, что вот это истина, а вот это - подделка. К сожалению, часто это незнание используется в корыстных целях. Собственно, по этой причине я уже отправила ссылку на статью подруге-психологу, которая более компетентна в этих вопросах. Жду ее мнения. 

Сразу хочу пояснить, дабы не было недоразумений. Я никого ни в чем не обвиняю! Мне бы тоже хотелось, чтобы специалисты калужского Монтессори-центра прокомментировали эту статью. Но пока они молчат...

----------


## kazangi

ага, а следующий же абзац:
К сожалению, мамы боятся своих детей, не знают, что с ними делать, а с другой стороны ждут от них невозможного, стремясь к "раннему развитию". В результате чаще всего они развивают некоторые навыки, но не ребенка. Этому и способствуют так называемые группы Монтессори с мамой, но сама М. Монтессори предлагала помочь природе ребенка, а не пытаться ее обмануть и обогнать. Надо уметь оказывать эту помощь профессионально.

но мне трудно рассуждать о детях до 3х лет, т.к. моя доча уже ближе к 3м годам все-таки и я дальше смотрю.

----------


## kazangi

Оксан, у меня тоже психологическое образование))) да и у многих тут тоже))) Я тоже не защищаю и не обвиняю. Ясно дело, что невозможно прям работать с детьми так же, как сама Монтессори. И жесткое следование системе - тоже не есть хорошо,имхо. Это где-то рядом с фанатизмом уже.  Я ко всем детским развивающим центрам отношусь как "кружкам", т.е. основное развитие идет все-таки в семье, но для разнообразия можно и походить куда-нибудь.
И если есть группа для детей до 3х лет, работающая приближенно к какой-то методике - да ради Бога. Кому-то она подойдет, кому-то нет. Если только нет цели взрастить ребенка в духе философии Монтессори и только так. Но это крайности, вряд ли кто-то хочет из нас такого для своих детей. А так, в дополнение к общему развитию, если ребенку будет комфортно в "системе", то почему бы и нет? даже до 3х лет...

----------


## Polixenia

Ирин, тебя смущает слово "профессионально"? я не совсем поняла твою мысль, поясни, пожалуйста, если можно. 

Знаешь, меня вот как раз этот абзац заставил задуматься. Я же во всех темах спрашиваю: где бы найти развивающие занятия для дочки? прочитала и задумалась: может, и правда, есть во мне страх, о котором пишется? может, правда, надо расслабиться и поверить, что я сама своему ребенку в этом возрасте могу дать то, что нужно, без всяких подпорок в виде развивающих центров? 

Кстати, еще раньше, когда я рассказала подруге-психологу о своем желании поводить ребенка на эти занятия и спросила ее мнения, надо это или нет, она мне ответила примерно следующее: "Я думаю, что в этом возрасте ребенку полезнее не занятия с педагогами, а нормальная и адекватная мама" :Smile:

----------


## kazangi

Я так понимаю, что в этой ссылке речь идет о группах по типу дет.сада, т.е. полном погружении в систему, не терпящем отклонений. И мне не понравилось, что этот вариант расценивается как единственно правильный. А возможные "вольности" типа групп до 3х лет и присутствия мамы - не соответствующими системе Монтессори.  А у них вот видите ли все системе соответствует. Не люблю я такие крайности.

----------


## Polixenia

Здесь самый главный принцип - "не навреди". А вред от неправильного использования методики, как я понимаю, имеется:
*
Попытки создать такие группы вместе с мамой, связаны, прежде всего, с низкой квалификацией педагогов. Они чаще всего плохо понимают, что делать с группой таких маленьких детей и снимают с себя ответственность, втаскивая в группу маму. Это все равно, если бы хирург предложил родителям детей самостоятельно сделать простую операцию по удалению гланд и аденоидов, объяснив предварительно, каким инструментом это делается и что собственно удалять.

Очень часто такие группы не имеют продолжения и, доведя детей до трех лет, их практически выкидывают на улицу. Иногда такие дети попадают в наш Центр, и мои педагоги получают полный букет плодов чужого не профессионализма. Ведь для многих мам подобные группы – способ пообщаться с собственным ребенком. Общение это - плюс, но ведь развивающая среда совсем не для этого и дальше начинаются минусы. Первый. Сама среда часто хаотична и наполнена не понятно чем. Второе. О какой независимости и свободе можно говорить, если с ребенком всегда мама, имеющая свои представления о том, что должен делать ребенок. Третье. Мама, как педагог редко может раскрыть дидактическую задачу материала и тогда в лучшем случае из стимула к самостоятельности и развитию он превращается в тренажер, а в худшем случае в пустую игрушку. Ребенок привыкает к этому и материал теряет для него смысл и значимость, что наиболее ярко проявляется на ступени от 3 до 6. Мы сталкиваемся с этим, беря детей, прошедших подобные группы. Зачастую это скучающие дети, которым, кажется, что они уже все знают, но, к сожалению, это не так. А создает эту иллюзию их поверхностное знакомство с материалом, когда стимульный материал используется не для введения ребенка в зону ближайшего развития, а как игрушка.*

----------


## Polixenia

> Я так понимаю, что в этой ссылке речь идет о группах по типу дет.сада, т.е. полном погружении в систему, не терпящем отклонений. И мне не понравилось, что этот вариант расценивается как единственно правильный. А возможные "вольности" типа групп до 3х лет и присутствия мамы - не соответствующими системе Монтессори.  А у них вот видите ли все системе соответствует. Не люблю я такие крайности.


я так понимаю, групп до трех лет у них нет вообще.

----------


## Polixenia

Вот еще на главной страничке этого центра прочитала, тоже любопытно:

*Об обучении.* Первый вопрос. С какой возрастной группой вы намерены работать? Если с детьми 3-6 лет, то по соотношению цена-качество лучше учиться в нашем центре, программа которого утверждена в AMI и курируется этой организацией. *Если с возрастной группой 0-3 или 6-12 то учиться надо за рубежом, так как в России этому учить никто не умеет.* Меня крайне забавляет реклама курсов от 0 до 3 вместе с мамой. Во первых такого курса нет нигде в мире это наша отечественная выдумка. Выдумка людей, которые судя по результату плохо понимают не только Монтессори-педагогику, но и в принципе не имеют никакого понятия о принципах физиологического и психологического развития ребенка. Во-вторых, группы от 0 до 3, которые есть на Западе (я видел их в США) предполагают, что дети туда приходят с 18 месяцев (это тот возраст в котором нормально развивающийся ребенок согласен без стрессов растаться с мамой и быть переданным на некоторое время в руки подготовленных педагогов). Все остальное к системе Монтессори отношения не имеет, хотя есть несколько западных авторов, которые предлагают группы для летей этого возраста с мамой, но там по другому, чем в педагогике Монтенссори, определены цели и задачи. Это площадки для общения с мамой (по Выготскому ведущей деятельности этого возраста), а не для развития. 


То есть человек не отрицает все и вся, а только конкретно обучение по Монтессори в этой возрастной категории.

----------


## kazangi

я тоже так понимаю, потому что это по их мнению неправильно. И дети получаются для СИСТЕМЫ неправильные, с ними сложно работать.

----------


## kazangi

ну понятное дело, до 3х лет ребенку комфортнее с мамой, а это противоречит философии системы Монтессори. Но должна же быть середина, переход некоторый от совместной деятельности с мамой к самостоятельности. А они эту середину не приемлют, при поступлении в группу ребенок уже должен быть "согласен без стрессов растаться с мамой и быть переданным на некоторое время в руки подготовленных педагогов". А если не согласен - то это неправильный ребенок.

----------


## Polixenia

Я чуток по-другому интерпретировала эту мысль:

*при поступлении в группу ребенок уже должен быть "согласен без стрессов расстаться с мамой и быть переданным на некоторое время в руки подготовленных педагогов". А если не согласен - то значит рано ему отрываться от мамы.*

----------


## kazangi

ну там речь о "нормально развивающемся" ребенке, напрашивается вывод, что если не согласен - значит "НЕнормально развивающийся")))

----------


## kazangi

в курсе)) только у этой истории есть продолжение. Она работала с теми детьми, на которые все махнули рукой и у нее была полная свобода действий, а потом когда все увидели результаты ее работы, задумались, что если уж  умственно-отсталые показывают такой прогресс, то что же будет с обычными детьми. И с тех пор началась работа с обычными детьми по системе Монтессори)) Правда есть такое мнение, что в те времена умственно-отсталыми считали нормальных детей, но которые не вписывались в принятые рамки обучения и воспитания, к которым нужно было найти свой подход. И заслуга Монтессори как раз в том, что она показала, что эти дети нормальные, просто Другие.

----------


## Kisazaya

> просто Другие.


А когда Монтессори-среда заканчивается и начинается общеобразовательная средняя школа, что происходит с этими просто Другими, к которым найден особый подход в Монтессори-среде???

----------


## kazangi

А вот это мне тоже интересно, потому что я знаю только про группы и сады Монтессори, а про школы не слышала. Но предполагаю, что Монтессори система направлена на общее развитие ребенка, на развитие мышления, творчества, познания... как процессов. И имея эти механизмы ребенок нормально идет в школу и учится там. Просто потому, что его научили думать, познавать, творить... И не важно по какой системе это происходило, главное что процессы сформированы. К тому же есть еще и родители, которые тоже свое влияние оказывают.
Другие - это я относительно времен, в которые жила Монтессори. Сейчас помимо ее метода полно всяких "индивидуальных подходов", на любой вкус родителей и подходящие разным детям. В школу же все в обычную идут практически. Есть конечно домашнее обучение и все такое, но это другая история уже.

----------


## Kisazaya

Этот вопрос, как мне кажется, мало соответствует теме, но очень уж интересно, ибо бытует мнение среди педагогов, в частности, что с детьми, воспитанными в Монтессори-среде, тяжеловато работать в условиях наших обычных общеобразовательных учреждений, в которых индивидуальный подход и другие красивые слова не просто совмещать с определенным количеством часов на изучение каждой темы, с классами в 25-30 человек и т.д. и т.п.

----------


## Kisazaya

Хотя почему не соответствует, вполне даже соответствует, ведь Калужский Монтессори-центр заявляет, что "желательно ходить на каждое занятие, это необходимо для создания устойчивой динамики освоения среды" и вот еще 



> Три раза в неделю - это самое минимальное кол-во посещений, при меньшем кол-ве говорить о Монтессори-среде нет смысла.


То есть,  Калужский Монтессори-центр позиционирует себя именно как полноценная Монтессори-среда, а не как центр с элементами системы, куда можно все больше для своего жизненного разнообразия наведываться раз в неделю... В связи с этим вопрос о том, что ждет детей, воспитанных в данной среде, в российской общеобразовательной школе, думаю, весьма актуален.

----------


## kazangi

> Этот вопрос, как мне кажется, мало соответствует теме, но очень уж интересно, ибо бытует мнение среди педагогов, в частности, что с детьми, воспитанными в Монтессори-среде, тяжеловато работать в условиях наших обычных общеобразовательных учреждений, в которых индивидуальный подход и другие красивые слова не просто совмещать с определенным количеством часов на изучение каждой темы, с классами в 25-30 человек и т.д. и т.п.


Ну мнение педагогов лично мне как-то намного менее важно, чем собственный ребенок))) Педагоги пусть себе думают, что хотят, это не повод делать ребенка "удобным" для общеобразовательной школы.

----------


## Kisazaya

Да вот я тоже про ребенка-то спрашиваю, вот в Монтессори-среде он хочет то, хочет это, это сначала, это потом, индивидуальный подход.... а тут он раз и попал в класс, где все вместе то, что в плане прописано и строго определенное количество часов... Он хочет рисовать, а ему говорят решай задачу, он хочет решить задачу а ему пиши диктант, то не заметят как руку тянул и хотел ответить, то вызовут к доске, а он сейчас не хочет никуда идти и ничего рассказывать, он петь хочет, желательно хором, с мамой))))) Ыыыыыыыыыыыыы))) Ребенку-то каково???

----------


## kazangi

странное представление - сначала ребенок в Монтессори среде, потом резко в школу... А родители так... мимо проходили, ребенка к школе не готовят, ничего не объясняют, с ребенком не занимаются, ничего ему не рассказывают... Уже писала выше - вряд ли кто-то в такие крайности кидается. Середина должна быть. И 6-7 летнему ребенку вполне можно объяснить, что такое школа и как в ней принято себя вести.

----------


## Polixenia

С разрешения подруги-психолога озвучиваю ее комментарий по поводу статьи по Машиной ссылке и ее мнение по поводу развивающих занятий для маленьких детей вообще:

*Мне показалось, что дядька довольно честно проанализировал ситуацию. Я думаю, что малышу, действительно, лучше быть с мамой. Просто быть – смотреть, как она готовит, помогать вешать белье, топать с ней ногами по полу, кувыркаться-обниматься, условно «бить палкой по забору». То есть не специально читать Очень Полезные Книжки, а вообще – жить и дышать рядом, включаясь в обычную бытовую жизнь семьи. И свой интеллект, и эмоции ребенок разовьет в процессе ежедневной обычной жизни. С условием, что мама не изолирует его от этой жизни, а включает ребенка в свои дела – хотя бы просто посмотреть.  А малыш будет наблюдать и делать выводы, что с чем связано. Вот и готово Развивающее Занятие. 
Я думаю, необходимость в целенаправленных развивающих занятиях есть только у детей с задержкой в развитии. Любой нормальный ребенок самостоятельно впитывает знания из окружающего мира. Плюс детский сад немножко систематизирует эти знания. 
Можно просто дождаться возраста «Почему?» и честно и подробно ответить на большинство вопросов. 
Вот группы общения – да, в них есть смысл. Чтобы тренировать свои навыки взаимодействия со сверстниками. Но они хороши под присмотром грамотного специалиста. Впрочем, как и любые другие занятия.*

----------


## Polixenia

> А когда Монтессори-среда заканчивается и начинается общеобразовательная средняя школа, что происходит с этими просто Другими, к которым найден особый подход в Монтессори-среде???


Когда я советовалась с подругой по поводу того, стоит или не стоит водить ребенка на занятия по методике Монтессори, она ответила, что это хорошо делать в дополнение к основному образованию. Потому что когда детки до определенного возраста развиваются ТОЛЬКО в этой среде, а в 10-11-12 лет попадают в обычную совковую школу, то у них возникают колоссальные трудности с адаптацией.

----------


## Амина

Интересная ссылка по теме: http://www.montessori-press.ru/commo...il.php?ID=1308

----------


## kazangi

> Когда я советовалась с подругой по поводу того, стоит или не стоит водить ребенка на занятия по методике Монтессори, она ответила, что это хорошо делать в дополнение к основному образованию. Потому что когда детки до определенного возраста развиваются ТОЛЬКО в этой среде, а в 10-11-12 лет попадают в обычную совковую школу, то у них возникают колоссальные трудности с адаптацией.


вот именно! абсолютно согласна! это не только к Монтессори относится, а к любой другой методике тоже.

----------


## Polixenia

> Интересная ссылка по теме: http://www.montessori-press.ru/commo...il.php?ID=1308


Марин, ссылочка очень интересная, спасибо. Но как журналист могу сказать, что несмотря на разность мнений, представленных в комплеляции, составлена она очень предвзято. И конечный результат - все-таки представить группы "Вместе с мамой" с позитивной точки зрения.

----------


## Kisazaya

Амина, сайт просто супер... Вот он единственный в России педагог с дипломом AMI (0-3)  и его мнение о "группах с мамой" http://www.montessori-press.ru/train...il.php?ID=1973

----------


## kiara

Отличная статья!!! И САМАЯ важная её составляющая находится в последнем предложении! цитата : "Так что призываем всех заинтересованных к сотрудничеству!!" Браво!!!
Не в курсе, видимо, участники дискуссии, что Московский Монтессори-центр, на непоколебимое научное мнение которого ссылаются в предыдущих постах - это самая крупная сеть М-центров по всей России и с охотой и всего лишь за каких-то 250.000 руб научит всех "невежд" вести бизнес), пришлет бизнесс-план, проконсультирует по налогооблажению и т.п. С одной стороны - чего ж плохого...А с другой - в сети открыто отрицаются достижения более 100-летнего опыта Монтессори-педагогов по всему миру, молчком обходятся выдающие результаты Фаусек Ю.И., которая четко следуя традиции М.Монтессори создала набор для овладения русской письменной и устной речью. Да много всего...
Хотите найти истоки - не читайте рекламу в сети и завуалированные коммерческие предложения о покупке ведения М-"бизнесса", читайте книги самой М.Монтессори, книги её последоватенлей, как минувших дней, так и наших современников 
Книги М.Монтессори:
1. Монтессори М. Дом ребенка. Метод научной педагогики. М.: Задруга, 1913. - 339c.
2. Монтессори М. Воображение в творчестве детей и великих художников. Пер.с итал. А.П.Выгодской // Русская школа. - Кн.5-6. - 1915. - C.72-91.
3. Монтессори М. Дом ребенка. Метод научной педагогики. Пер со 2-е изд., испр. и доп. по 2-му итал.изданию. M.: Сотрудник школ, 1915. - 375c.
4. Монтессори М. Метод научной педагогики, применяемый к детскому воспитанию в Домах ребенка. Пер. со 2-го итал., испр. и доп.изд. С предисл. И.М.Соловьева. - М.: Задруга, 1915. - 316c.
5. Монтессори М. Руководство к моему методу. М. Типолитогр. Т-ва И.Н. Кушнерев и К, 1916. - 64c.
6. Монтессори М. Метод научной педагогики, применяемый к детскому воспитанию в Домах ребенка. Пер. со 2-го итал., испр. и доп. изд. С предисл. И.М.Соловьева. - 3-е изд. - М.: Задруга, 1918.- 335c.
7. Монтессори М. Метод научной педагогики, применяемый к детскому воспитанию в Домах ребенка. Пер. со 2-го итал., испр. и доп. изд. М.: Задруга, 1920.- 209c.
8. Монтессори М. Метод научной педагогики, применяемый к детскому воспитанию в Домах ребенка. - Казань: Подотд. снабжения и изд-ва Каз.губ.отд. по просвещению, 1920. - Вып.1. - 190c.
9. Монтессори М. Дом ребенка. - Казань: Казанское отд. Гос. изд., 1920. - Вып.2. - 210c.
10. Монтессори М. Подготовка учительницы. Пер. с итал. Ю.И.Фаусек/ / Просвещение. - 1921. - №1. - C.125-133.
11. Монтессори М. Самовоспитание и самообучение в начальной школе. Пер. с итал.Р.Ландсберг. - М.: Работник просвещения, 1922. - 200c.
12. Монтессори М. Значение среды в воспитании. Пер. с итал. К.Памфиловой //Русская школа за рубежом. - Прага, 1926. - Кн.17. - C.419-424.
13. Монтессори М. О принципах моей школы. Пер. с англ. В.Златопольского//Учительская газета. - 1992. - 4 августа. - C.4.
14. Монтессори М. Метод научной педагогики, применяемый к детскому воспитанию в Домах ребенка. - М.: Тип. Госснаба, 1993. - 168c.
15. Монтессори М. Развитие потенциальных возможностей человека. Пер. с англ. Д.Смоляковой. // Бюллетень МАМА №2, 3,5. 1993.
16. Монтессори М. Самовоспитание и самообучение в начальной школе. - М.: Московский Центр Монтессори, 1993. - 203c.
17. Монтессори М. Дом ребенка. Метод научной педагогики. Гомель. 1993.- 336 с.
18. Монтессори М. Разум ребенка. Москва. 1997.- 176 с.
19. Монтессори. М // Составитель М.В. Богуславский, (сборник опубликованных фрагментов книг М. Монтессори) 1999.: Издательский Дом Шалвы Аминашвили - 224 с.
20. Монтессори М. "Помоги мне это сделать самому"// Составители М. В. Богуславский, Г.Б. Корнетов (сборник фрагментов из переведенных книг М. Монтессори и статей российских авторов о педагогике М. Монтессори). ИД «Карапуз». М. 2000.
21. Монтессори М. Дети – другие. // C о вступительной статьей и комментариями К.Е. Сумнительного. ИД «Карапуз». М. 2004
Из современных изданий:
Фаусек Ю.И. Русская учительница. Воспоминания Монтесори-педагога. Кн.1 - сост.  и ред. Д.Г.Сороков.- М., ФОРУМ, 2010
Сороков Д.Г. Русская учительница. Семейные истории и метод научной педагогики Юлии Фаусек. Кн.2 - М.: ФОРУМ, 2010
Фаусек Ю.И. «Педагогика Марии Монтессори» М.: Генезис, 2007.- 368с.:ил.
Елена Хилтунен, "Уроки на корточках" Книга о воспитании детей в духе педагогики Марии Монтессори. М., Генезис, 2006. - 231 с. М. 
Елена Хилтунен, "Практическая Монтессори-педагогика". Книга для учителей и родителей М., ЮНИОН-паблик, Алта-принт, 2005. - 336 с. 
М. Буторина, Е. Хилтунен, "Монтессори - материал". Школа для малышей. М., Мастер, 1992. - 80 с. 

Вообщем, если следовать мнению одного единственного человека Анны Пугачевой - вся деятельность научного сообщества в России с 1913 года, деятельность Ассоциации Монтессори-педагогов России  - это полная фикция, мракобесие, отсутствие понимания, опыта и вообще - "вредно" для детей. А вот только в её группах - истина и свет...
Девочки, милые - ну неужели вы это серьезно?!

----------


## kiara

> Когда я советовалась с подругой по поводу того, стоит или не стоит водить ребенка на занятия по методике Монтессори, она ответила, что это хорошо делать в дополнение к основному образованию. Потому что когда детки до определенного возраста развиваются ТОЛЬКО в этой среде, а в 10-11-12 лет попадают в обычную совковую школу, то у них возникают колоссальные трудности с адаптацией.


А позволь узнать - у подруги есть *личный* опыт общения с Монтессори-детьми? Уверена,что нет)
Я мама Монтессори-ребенка, *я уже об этом писала в теме Развития детей* мой старший сын, прошел обе ступени школы Монтессори, с первой перешел на вторую в неполные 6 лет. В 4-ом классе он перешел в общеобразовательную школу *вот не знаю, что многоуважаемая подруга-психолог понимает под термином "совковая", где и сейчас с успехом обучается.
НИКАКИХ колоссальных и не колоссальных, а так же иных, выходящих за рамки нормальной адаптации в другой среде и другом учебном заведении проблем,и мой сын не испытывал, как не испытывал и его Монтессори-одно-школьник и тоже одноклассник. Как и не испытывали их все наши 11 одноклассников, с которыми мы общались, с кем-то сын поддерживает отношения и сейчас. С кем-то из родителей поддерживаем отношения мы с мужем. 
Вопрос о тяжелой адаптации - ничто иное, как просто непонимание сути системы Монтессори - ребенок, взаимодействующий с М-средой учится, прежде всего, саморазвитию - не просто бесконтрольному желанию делать что хочу, а именно пониманию свои желаний, соизмерения их со своими возможностями и соотношением всего этого с теперешней средой! Ему отнюдь не скучно на "простых" уроках общеобразовательной среды! М-ребенку вообще не может быть скучно) И это опять от непонимания сути Монтессори. Ибо, будучи в разновозрастном классе, он привыкает к тому, что слышит и видит новый для него материал, слышит и видит уже изученный раннее им, но изучаемый кем-то другим сейчас, многократно повторяет, слышит новое и еще раз проверяет себя сам на усвоение текущих знаний.

----------


## kazangi

Киара, +100! я ж говорю - маркетинговый ход.

----------


## Kisazaya

То есть, пока я все эти книжки не прочту, мне так никто и не ответит, что за педагоги, с каким образованием и опытом будут работать в новом центре, почему им так важно, чтоб посещали центр не менее трех раз в неделю и сколько все-таки будут стоить занятия в данном центре (про 250 р за пробное занятие уже, повторюсь, мы поняли) ????????? Или далее мне потребуется еще получить диплом AMI и вступить в это тайное заговорщическое общество бизнесменов, чтоб мне все-таки ответили на простые вопросы????

----------


## kiara

> То есть, пока я все эти книжки не прочту, мне так никто и не ответит, что за педагоги, с каким образованием и опытом будут работать в новом центре, почему им так важно, чтоб посещали центр не менее трех раз в неделю и сколько все-таки будут стоить занятия в данном центре (про 250 р за пробное занятие уже, повторюсь, мы поняли) ????????? Или далее мне потребуется еще получить диплом AMI и вступить в это тайное заговорщическое общество бизнесменов, чтоб мне все-таки ответили на простые вопросы????


Вы хоть немногим терпением, уважение и тактом по отношению к другим людям обладаете? 
Напишите прямо, с какой целью вы участвуете в данной дискуссии? Воспользоваться услугами М-центра Вы, мне думается, не хотите...Хотя, я может быть и ошибаюсь)) ?

----------


## kiara

10 летний опыт работы Монтессори-школы Михайловой в Санкт-Петербурге http://montessori-school.ru/
Очень познавательно.
А вот собрание "мифов" о Монтессори-педагогике - комментирует педагог-психолог, Монтессори-учитель Марина Стулова, директор АНО "Международный Образовательный центр Монтессори педагогики":
"За последние годы в России открылось множество детских центров, а также групп в дошкольных учреждениях, которые используют в своей работе метод Марии Монтессори. И как всегда бывает, с новым, и не совсем понятным, появились критические отзывы, часто осуждающие метод. Но дело вовсе не в методе, который имеет серьёзное научное обоснование и уже столетнюю историю применения в педагогической практике. А в мере понимания самой сути метода и его интерпретации, как чиновниками, педагогами, так и родителями. Отсюда и появление мифов. Вот некоторые из них.
*МИФ ПЕРВЫЙ - Это метод для детей с отклонениями в умственном развитии.*

Да, действительно, сто лет назад Мария Монтессори начинала свои исследования с проблемными детьми. По специальности она была врачом и психологом. А как известно, многие свои гипотезы люди этих профессий подтверждают, исследуя именно детей с ограниченными возможностями – яснее виден результат. Если гипотеза подтверждается, то с утроенной силой она может работать у обычных детей, и с удесятерённой – у одарённых.
Центральным понятием педагогической системы Монтессори является понятие саморазвития. А оно объективно происходит с каждым ребёнком. Никто не говорит детям об их норме, не выдвигает базовый стандарт. Существует лишь перечень личных достижений детей на том или ином этапе жизни. И нет в этой педагогике понятия «ребёнок должен». Он сам стремится чего-то достичь, а наставница лишь помогает ему по его же просьбе. При этом специально созданная развивающая среда, типичная для любого Монтессори-класса мира, позволяет самостоятельно учиться всем детям без исключения, в том числе и с отклонениями в развитии.

*МИФ ВТОРОЙ - Монтессори-педагогику нельзя назвать творческой, поскольку существуют правила обращения с дидактическим материалом, построения классной среды, уклада жизни. Дети вряд ли выйдут отсюда творческими людьми.*

Действительно, из Розовой башни педагог не позволит детям строить паровоз, как невозможно расчёской чистить зубы. Но после того, как в разуме ребёнка произойдёт всё, ради чего эта «розовая башня» придумывалась, он может создавать всё новые и новые способы упражнений с ней. И дети с удовольствием делают это. Ведь у любого настоящего творчества должны быть внутренние основания. Ничто не возникает на пустом месте. Такое количество детских творческих работ, вывешенных на каждом сантиметре стен школы Монтессори, вряд ли можно увидеть в любом другом учебном заведении. Причём творят дети не по требованию взрослых, а по неутолимому естественному собственному желанию.

*МИФ ТРЕТИЙ - Невозможно работать в группе с детьми разного возраста. А именно так устроен не только детский сад, но и школа Монтессори.*

Младшему 3 года, а старшему 5 лет. Но ведь именно такова и многодетная *семья*. Монтессори-класс, действительно, похож на семью. Общаясь между собой, дети как бы сами себя ведут, сами себя обучают премудростям жизни. Разновозрастность позволяет избегать детских конфликтов. Одновозрастные дети часто ссорятся и дерутся в группе, потому что вынуждены выстраивать социальную иерархию между собой. Им важно выяснить, кто главный, кто подчинённый. У разновозрастных детей социальная иерархия выстроена естественным образом. Старший – лидер, младший – опекаем. И возможность прожить все три ступеньки: побыть младшим, средним, старшим, помогает ребёнку преодолеть кризисы возраста.
В сущности Монтессори-школа похожа на наши сельские малокоплектные детские сады и школы, где в одной группе или классе занимаются дети разного возраста. И ещё она похожа на яснополянскую школу Льва Толстого. Там тоже учили всех сразу, не разделяя по возрасту.

*МИФ ЧЕТВЕРТЫЙ - Дети в детских садах Монтессори не играют, хотя известно, что игра является основным видом деятельности дошкольников.
*
Прежде чем это утверждать, надо понять, что Мария Монтессори понимала под игрой. Она ведь не отрицала её, но предлагала для игры другие рамки. «Ребёнка ссылают в мир игрушек, - говорила Монтессори, - удаляют его от дел, которые нужны ему для внутреннего развития». Разве это не так? Мир современного ребёнка, действительно, наполнен копиями, и иногда скверными, предметов, которые есть в мире взрослых. Например, игрушечная стиральная доска или набор пластмассовых молоточков… Не лучше ли дать в руки ребёнку настоящую посуду и предоставить возможность её мыть. Таким образом, удовлетворить его потребность в действии и позволить осваивать реальный окружающий мир. Осмысленное действие – вот что важнее детям во сто крат, чем любая игра. Это провозглашает и народная педагогика. В крестьянских семьях для детей изготавливались настоящие инструменты по руке ребёнка. И этими инструментами можно было пользоваться по-настоящему, а не просто играть.

*МИФ ПЯТЫЙ - У воспитанников Монтессори-групп должна быть плохо развита речь, поскольку, как известно, Монтессори советовала учителям: «Ведите счёт словам своим».*

Действительно, учителя Монтессори не читают детям нотации и не распространяются в объяснениях. Предпочитают показывать, а не рассказывать. Но что происходит в обычных группах и классах? Очень часто педагоги страдают многословием, когда за словами теряется суть, когда педагог сам задаёт вопросы и сам на них отвечает. И это способствует развитию детской речи?

*МИФ ШЕСТОЙ - Дети не овладевают навыками социализации, поскольку чаще всего учатся автономно, сами с собой. Во время урока детям запрещается общаться друг с другом.*

Но практика показывает, что выпускники Монтессори-групп как раз более контактны, чем выпускники обычных детских садов. Они приветливы, доброжелательны, спокойны и легче адаптируются в незнакомом коллективе. Это потому, что им постоянно приходилось приспосабливаться к поведению младших или старших детей и к нерегламентированным видам деятельности.
Во время урока действует правило – не мешай другим. Но это вовсе не означает, что какое-то упражнение нельзя выполнять вместе с другом или даже с несколькими. Только одно «НО» - если друзья НЕ против, если они хотят работать ВМЕСТЕ.
В группе Монтессори речь детей развивается ничуть не хуже, чем у сверстников. Они умеют слушать и слышать, их словарный запас гораздо богаче, и они точнее других описывают понятия. Их не растят болтунами. Они привыкают говорить, образно и чётко выражая свою мысль, потому что так разговаривает с ними учитель, давая знаменитый «трёхступенчатый урок» Марии Монтессори, или обсуждая нечто важное на ежедневном кругу.

*МИФ СЕДЬМОЙ - Дети растут в тепличных условиях. В нашем жестоком мире им будет очень тяжело.*

Попробуем провести аналогию с огородом. Конечно, можно высадить растение прямо в грунт, но мы чаще всего сначала проращиваем на светлом окошке. Может быть, в грунте оно было бы здоровее, но, сколько семечек там не прорастёт, сколько погибнет. При этом, проращенные на окошке, потом в грунте выживут все. Так пусть же хотя бы некоторое время ребёнок будет естественным образом развиваться, чувствовать себя счастливо, свободно и спокойно. Тем более что мы, взрослые, знаем, какие ему нужны для этого условия и имеем возможность дать их.
Мифы остаются мифами до тех пор, пока в них верят. Но стоит ли верить в несуществующее? Если возникают вопросы и сомнения, не лучше ли обратиться к первоисточникам. "

P.S. Хотите верить в мифы - ваше право. Хотите понять и разобраться - милости просим. Я уверена, что среди большого выбора всевозможных центров для детей в нашем городе каждый найдет что-то по душе для своего ребенка, себя, своего понимания и кармана. Познание всегда очень интересно, не только детям, но и родителям)

----------


## kiara

Это так, для размышления.... Зачем кому-то сознательно врать, говоря о том, что в мире НИГДЕ НЕТ групп для детей 0-3 ?! Они есть повсюду...И информации о них масса. В Италии есть *читает кто-нить на итальянском - дам ссылки*, кстати - уважаемая Анна Пугачева, проучившись в США не заметила там группы 0-3?! Я общаюсь в сети с мамами из США. Только на прошлой неделе мама годовалого сына рассказывала про  группу Монтессори 0-3, сетовала, сомневалась, я спросила почему - цена...11.000 $ за месяц посещений....не хило, простите за слово...Дорого, однако, да...

----------


## Polixenia

> А позволь узнать - у подруги есть *личный* опыт общения с Монтессори-детьми? Уверена,что нет)
> Я мама Монтессори-ребенка, *я уже об этом писала в теме Развития детей* мой старший сын, прошел обе ступени школы Монтессори, с первой перешел на вторую в неполные 6 лет. В 4-ом классе он перешел в общеобразовательную школу *вот не знаю, что многоуважаемая подруга-психолог понимает под термином "совковая", где и сейчас с успехом обучается.
> НИКАКИХ колоссальных и не колоссальных, а так же иных, выходящих за рамки нормальной адаптации в другой среде и другом учебном заведении проблем,и мой сын не испытывал, как не испытывал и его Монтессори-одно-школьник и тоже одноклассник. Как и не испытывали их все наши 11 одноклассников, с которыми мы общались, с кем-то сын поддерживает отношения и сейчас. С кем-то из родителей поддерживаем отношения мы с мужем. 
> Вопрос о тяжелой адаптации - ничто иное, как просто непонимание сути системы Монтессори - ребенок, взаимодействующий с М-средой учится, прежде всего, саморазвитию - не просто бесконтрольному желанию делать что хочу, а именно пониманию свои желаний, соизмерения их со своими возможностями и соотношением всего этого с теперешней средой! Ему отнюдь не скучно на "простых" уроках общеобразовательной среды! М-ребенку вообще не может быть скучно) И это опять от непонимания сути Монтессори. Ибо, будучи в разновозрастном классе, он привыкает к тому, что слышит и видит новый для него материал, слышит и видит уже изученный раннее им, но изучаемый кем-то другим сейчас, многократно повторяет, слышит новое и еще раз проверяет себя сам на усвоение текущих знаний.


Во-первых, я прошу оставить ироничный тон по отношению к моей подруге, поскольку она действительно *очень* хороший *практикующий* детский психолог. 

Во-вторых, кому-то, кроме Киары, надо расшифровывать термин "совковая"? Судя по предыдущим постам, нет. 

Чтобы ответить на другие вопросы, поставленные в цитируемом посте, передаю слово самой подруге:

*нет, я не работала и не общалась с монтессори детьми. И я не говорю, что это плохо  
Я всего лишь говорю свое мнение о том, что малышам от рождения до 3-х лет необязательны развивающие занятия. Я ни в коем случае не критикую монтессори-педагогику. Это отличная идея, если грамотные педагоги.*

Я еще раз перечитала свой пост, где цитировала мнение подруги, и тоже не нашла критики. Хотя, если кому-то охота чего-то там найти между строк, тот, конечно, обязательно найдет. 

Теперь про грамотных педагогов. Пока не нашла ни одного имени, ни одной фамилии, хотя просила. Военная тайна что ли?

----------


## Polixenia

> Это так, для размышления.... Зачем кому-то сознательно врать, говоря о том, что в мире НИГДЕ НЕТ групп для детей 0-3 ?! Они есть повсюду...И информации о них масса. В Италии есть *читает кто-нить на итальянском - дам ссылки*, кстати - уважаемая Анна Пугачева, проучившись в США не заметила там группы 0-3?! Я общаюсь в сети с мамами из США. Только на прошлой неделе мама годовалого сына рассказывала про  группу Монтессори 0-3, сетовала, сомневалась, я спросила почему - цена...11.000 $ за месяц посещений....не хило, простите за слово...Дорого, однако, да...


Киара, вы, вероятно, невнимательно читали предыдущие посты и ссылки, которые в них давались. В них не шла речь о том, что нигде в мире нет таких групп. Речь шла о том, что в России их быть не может: 

*На самом деле существует мировая практика по созданию Монтессори групп для детей в возрасте от 0 до 3 лет. Но в России сегодня нет обученных специалистов по работе с этой возрастной категорией.*

----------


## Polixenia

> Являясь коммерческим директором Монтессори-центра, позволю себе ответить на Ваши вопросы


Видимо, с этого и надо было начинать...

----------


## Noireverte

Polixenia, вас или ваших детей кто-то принуждает к посещению центра?
Если нет, то зачем вы цепляетесь к Киаре? Если она вам лично не нравится, вовсе необязательно показывать это в каждом посте, другим это не интересно.

Ситуация один в один как с клубом ЕР.

Откройте свой развивающий центр для детей, а мы его покритикуем.

----------


## Polixenia

> Polixenia, вас или ваших детей кто-то принуждает к посещению центра?
> Если нет, то зачем вы цепляетесь к Киаре? Если она вам лично не нравится, вовсе необязательно показывать это в каждом посте, другим это не интересно.
> 
> Ситуация один в один как с клубом ЕР.
> 
> Откройте свой развивающий центр для детей, а мы его покритикуем.


Уважаемая *Noireverte*, меня, безусловно, никто не принуждает водить своих детей в этот центр. Но и мне, и многим другим мамам интересно узнать, что за педагоги будут работать в данном центре и насколько высока их квалификация. 

С чего вы взяли, что я цепляюсь к Киаре? Мое отношение к пользователю с данным ником ровное. Но если человек ставит под сомнение изложенную в *моем* посте информацию, а также неверно ее интерпретирует, у меня есть право ему ответить. Все остальные сообщения, коих на этом форуме довольно много, никакого отношения к вышеупомянутому пользователю не имеют. Поэтому не стоит говорить про *"каждый пост"*. 

Я писала об этом в предыдущих постах, если надо, могу повторить еще раз: данный центр здесь *никто* не критиковал. Если вы следите за обсуждением, то должны были заметить это. Педагогов центра попросили прокомментировать конкретную статью. Увы, они этого не сделали. Просьба озвучить преподавательский состав (с конкретными именами и фамилиями, а не общими словами) тоже была проигнорирована, причем дважды. Хотя в самом первом посте сотрудники центра любезно обещали ответить на *все* вопросы, которые могут возникнуть. 

Открывать развивающий центр я, конечно, не намерена по той простой причине, что занимаюсь только тем, в чем очень хорошо разбираюсь. А если моя работа вызывает критику, я прислушиваюсь к ней, а не принимаю в штыки.

----------


## kiara

Я более чем внимательно *все* читаю. Чего не сказать о других.
По первой приведенной ссылке *если прочесть её внимательно)))* - цитата дословно "...У нее никогда не было групп с родителями, и сейчас их нет нигде в мире. Это подтверждает и попавшееся мне недавно на глаза интервью с итальянских педагогом. Его спросили о группах от 0-3, сопроводив ответ честным, но очень скромным пояснением, что в Италии такие группы обходятся без мам..." В другой так же приведенной статье -мнение Сумнительного о группах 0-3 - .... "таких нигде в мире нет", смотрим так же внимательно далее - вышеупомянутая госпожа Пугачева " в США таких нет"...Стоит ли продолжать дальше, или все же внимательно особо внимательные прочтут по ссылке сами?)
Далее - при чем тут критика?! Оксана - ты прям так ярко иллюстрируешь свои слова, что и пояснять мне, думается, нет смысла))))))))))))
Я позволила себе не согласиться с твоей подругой в части *её утверждения и личного мнения*дословно* - "о колоссальных трудностях адаптации"*, что и подтвердила нашим личным опытом  - или это тоже не совсем ясно из моих слов?))) Это очевидно всем) Кроме тебя. Почему - тоже *всем* очевидно)))))И тебе, конечно же тоже, на самом деле)
О каких вообще штыках? Где?! *цитаты писать не надо)))) это размышления вслух*

Вообщем так. Тема была создана как информационно-рекламная с разрешения администратора сайта.
Наши педагоги участвовать в перепалках не будут, комментировать статьи из инета тоже. Я ответила на все вопросы, вызвавшие непонимание и более препираться не буду. Никому доказывать что-то ни здесь, ни где-то еще не буду. Все просто - нравится-милости просим, нет - повторюсь, в Калуге масса детских центров, клубов, кружков - найти по сердцу и по карману может любой.
Но мы по-прежнему ответим на все вопросы, касаемо* работы этого Центра* , если они будут нам понятны, изложены корректно и с уважением.
И у нас по-прежнему работает телефон.

----------


## Kisazaya

Напишу прямо зачем участвую в дискуссии. Меня зовут Мария. Я вот уже год как мама. Это мой первый ребенок. Хоть я и закончила педуниверситет, ранее меня мало интересовали вопросы воспитания и развития детей, и жизнь я свою связала с работой в крупной телекоммуникационной компании... Работа и семейные проблемы даже в период беременности не дали подготовиться к новой роли и новым обязанностям, но очень уж хочется быть Мамой... Несмотря на просто ужасающее количество добрых советчиков и в роддоме и в детской поликлинике (я говорю о врачах и медсестрах), даже не ведающих, что за бредовые советы по грудному вскармливанию они дают, я до сих пор кормлю ребенка грудью во многом благодаря собственной интуиции и сайту АКЕВ, на который я вышла через Маринин магазин для мам. Малыш растет, постоянно появляются новые вопросы, новые задачи, которые удается успешно решать, в том числе, иногда и благодаря Марининой группе на одноклассниках и данному сайту... Но не всегда решения так очевидны и естественны  как процесс кормления грудью)))) 
Вот такая непростая задача стоит передо мной и сейчас - хочется разнообразить наш с малышом досуг чем-то полезным и приятным, пополнить свои знания интересными развивающими методиками, играми, ........... Марина опубликовала тему в группе и сразу сослалась на сайт.... А тут информации никак не больше чем в группе.... И главный вопрос сколько же будут стоить занятия слегка запутан... "Стоимость пробного занятия для группы малышей 250р (пробные занятия будут только в первый месяц)" Прочитав это сообщение, я подумала, что 250 рублей стоит занятие для группы (это же предположение подтвердила реакция на подсчеты Polixenia суммы за месяц, ее буквально, на мой взгляд, высмеяли, предложив ее дочке индивидуальные занятия, хотя, может быть, я просто не правильно трактовала данное высказывание, очень надеюсь, что вы мне объясните, что имелось в виду), "а сколько же в этой группе человек" - подумала я и полезла в интернет и первой же ссылкой крупный московский центр и заявление его директора, что нет в России педагогов, которые имеют диплом, подтверждающий то, что они могут работать с детьми до 3-х лет. Я не могу махнуть на такое заявление рукой и назвать это маркетинговым ходом, как предложила kazangi, потому что учителя истории не учат детей математике, а учителя физкультуры  - музыке и на это есть свои, вполне, думаю, понятные нам всем причины... Вот, собственно, и вся история начала данной дискуссии...   В процессе и мама(педагог с 25летним стажем) подлила масла в огонь, отреагировав на мое заявление о том, что вот хочу в Монтессори-центр походить с малышом, категорическим заявлением, что я сошла с ума и что с дети после Монтессори-среды с большим трудом адаптируются в общеобразовательной школе... 
И вот, в итоге, что мы имеем: Мнения двух Монтессори-бизнесменов, правда имеющих дипломы AMI, созданного самой Монтессори для обучения педагогов. (И еще бы я добавила, что Пугачева публично признала, что именно ее курсы приносили скорее вред, чем пользу и, по ее словам, поняла она это, когда закончился первый период обучения в Денвере... С другой стороны, ваша святая вера в то, что вы открываете именно Монтессори-центр и главное, конечно, в то, что результат будет положительный... Мне это очень, конечно, импонирует, но вы так упорно скрываете имена и заслуги своих педагогов, так пренебрежительно отзываетесь об участниках дискуссии, что желание и интерес все больше угасает. Всего наилучшего и успеха вашему делу!!!

----------


## Амина

Мне кажется, такую информацию, как имена и заслуги педагогов все же лучше получить по телефону...

----------


## Kisazaya

А мне кажется такую информацию по телефону получать, как минимум не удобно, даже от человека с прекрасной дикцией.... Да и, вроде все официальные заведения, типо медцентры, используют на своих сайтах интернет-странички с фото и ФИО сотрудников, как дополнительную рекламу....

----------


## kiara

Где скрывается? Кем скрывается? Что за домыслы?.....
Как только будут сформированы группы, как только педагоги и ассистенты будут закреплены за группами, как только будет расписание,информация будет на сайте Центра. Здесь - лишь *повторюсь еще раз* рекламная информация и текущие вопросы.
Каким образом вообще здесь подобное можно сделать?! Завести странички для каждого педагога? На сайте *как это и делается* у педагогов будут свои странички, информация и все, что необходимо. В рекламных темах подобное не делается никогда. Я в этом не вижу никакого смысла.
Мария - вот это сообщение еще на первой страничке есть, о цене ничего, по-прежнему не скрывается)))):



> Да, желательно ходить на каждое занятия, это необходимо для создания  устойчивой динамики освоения среды. Для младшей и средней группы первые два месяца будут скорее ознакомительными, однако, не менее важными.
> *Про оплату смотрите в сообщении выше - 1 занятие пробное, далее оплата осуществляется помесячно из расчета 1 занятие для Вашей возрастной группы 250р*.
> Возврат пропущенных занятий возможен:
> -если ребеночек болел - при наличии медсправки;
> -при иных причинах, но не более 2 занятий в месяц.


 На самом деле, кому интересно - тот действительно звонит, спрашивает и сразу же получает ответы, не понятно - переспрашивает и снова получает тут же ответы. Мы отвечали за эти дни некоторым родителям и по 1,5 часа к ряду. Ничего не удобно в этом нет.  
Мы никого не агитируем. Решение принимаете Вы сами.
И Вам удачи, Мария, спасибо за пожелание.

P.S. Центр *никому не предлагает индивидуальные занятия*, это априори не возможно в силу специфики! 
Речь шла о возможном Дне открытых дверей, где *возможно* если будет группа желающих, проведут пробное занятие без записи на дальнейшие занятия и для дочери Оксаны в том числе - об этом и написано. В настоящий момент просто 1 занятие мы не предлагаем - об этом тоже довольно четко написано.
Так что, Мария, Вы ошиблись. Я рада, что мы все прояснили.  (?)

----------


## Kisazaya

На первой страничке... еще и такое есть... и еще много всего... )))))))))))))))))



> Пожалуйста.
> Методике М.Монтессори более 100 лет, это давно уже не проект)
> Про время мы уже писали - при наличии спроса будут и вечерние группы (после 14:30 и до 19:00)
> Относительно продолжительности прочтите, пожалуйста, в предыдущих наших сообщениях. Три раза в неделю - это самое минимальное кол-во посещений, при меньшем кол-ве говорить о Монтессори-среде нет смысла.
> Запись идет и на пробные занятия, мы сейчас записываем детей, которые *будут посещать* Центр.
> Если в группах будет лишнее место *что врядли, т.к. группы уже формируются и очень быстро* мы с радостью проведем для Вашей дочки занятие.
> Возможно, будет День открытых дверей - тогда милости просим без записи)

----------


## kiara

Какое "такое", Мария? Что вызывает у Вас столько улыбок? У Вас остались еще вопросы?  *тема именно для них*
Я ошиблась, подумав, что мы *все прояснили*?

----------


## Kisazaya

Мне всё более, чем понятно, и все мысли, которыми я хотела поделиться, я уже высказала, за сим спешу откланяться и надеюсь, что все, кто внимательно прочтет форум, сделают правильные выводы!

----------


## mamaRita

почему у нас принято все подвергать критике? И потрясающую идею с клубом ЕР (наощупь все делаем, по интуиции - ни у кого подобного опыта в нашем городе нет!), и еще более потрясающую, масштабную и смелую идею открыть Монессори-центр? Мне казалось, что все в городе в курсе про тот детский Монтессори-сад, который прикрыли в том числе потому, что "наши дети не дебилы, не надо с ними работать как с умственно отсталыми"... Я знаю о нем случайно от двух никак не связанных друг с другом мам, чьи дети туда ходили (детей тоже знаю). Дети замечательные, учатся в обычных школах, учатся прекрасно, с общением проблем нет, скорее наоборот, все ок.

----------


## mamaRita

kisazaya, если вы учились в педе, то должны помнить из курса педагогики про Монтессори-педагогику. Я о ней знаю именно оттуда, потому как в отличие от других альтернативных педагогических систем, о Монтессори рассказывали более подробно и наиболее позитивно. И в отличии от той же Вальфдорской системы (ИМХО), я не вижу в Монтессори какой-то устрашающей СИСТЕМЫ, которая поработит детей, разовьет у них одно в ущерб другому или что-то подобное. Я даже не вижу источника подобных опасений (это опять же к вопросу последующей адаптации к школе). И проблемы малышовых групп тоже не вижу. Потому как дети в этом возрасте - как вода, она будет течь в том направлении, в каком течет, и в то же время, она просочится везде. Я имею в виду, что если у ребенка нормальная ситуация в семье, он уверен, что его любят, то 1,5 часа три раза в неделю в Монтессори-среде не смогут сделать с ним что-то такое, что его сильно изменит. Скорее даст материал и направление для более осмысленного что ли познания мира.

----------


## mamaRita

и самое правильное читать не статьи "экспертов" о том, как работают по методике в России (у них у всех свой опыт и свое видение) и не нападать на смелых (в нашем городе любое инновационное начинание - это оооочень смело) людей, решивших вложить деньги в Монтессори-центр (не развлекательный/развивающий детский клуб/центр на 2-3 комнаты), а читать статьи и книги о самой методике, о том, как строятся занятия, для чего нужны различные материалы и т.д. Потому что главное понять, насколько это вам нравится, и представить, как будет чувствовать себя в подобной среде ваш ребенок. Думаю, тогда опасения исчезнут сами собой. И темы для обсуждения появятся более интересные и продуктивные :Smile:

----------

